# G-Form E-Line Knee Guard Review



## mblittle (May 25, 2010)

I wanted to give my review since these pads are new to the market and there are not many reviews out there. Over the past few years I've had the Bearsuit Sweet Protection knee pads and the 7idp Project Lite Knee pads, both of which I liked. I've also bought and returned some POC pads and most recently Dainese Trail Skin Pro. I didn't like either of those for various reasons. Before ordering the E-Lines I was just using the 7idp lite but they are really hot in the summer and provide minimal protection (more of a xc knee pad) compared to an enduro style pad. I was very close to ordering the 7idp Project Knee for extra protection but decided to try something new.

General:
I use the pads for everything from pedaly xc rides to bombing down Pisgah's finest to hitting jump lines. They are very comfortable, precurved to fit your knee and the design allows for a lot of air flow through the front of the pad which you can feel. I don't like the zippers on the calf because I don't mind removing my shoes to remove the pads so I glued the zippers in place. Fooling with zippers just isn't something I want to deal with. They had a tendency to unzip partially which bothered me. The portion of the pad above the knee is not as long as the 7idp so they don't overlap my chamois shorts which I don't like. The 7idp are very long up top so I can tuck them under the lycra which helps hold the silicon gripper from sliding down. There is no thigh gap b/t my outer baggy shorts and the knee pads but there is a 1"-2" gap b/t the bottom of the lycra shorts and the knee pad on the E-Line. I wish the top part of the E-line pads were 2" taller.

Sizing:
The sizing for the calf is accurate based on the chart. I'm in the range for a medium and they fit fine with adjustment either way. They are snug and do not move at all on my calf. The sizing chart for the thigh is off. I'm in the size range for a medium but I have to tighten them pretty tight to the point that there is not much velcro overlapping to actually secure the pad. I ended up gluing extra velcro on there so that when I tighten then up there is more velcro to velcro contact. The size medium pad will open up extremely large on the upper part to the point that they would probably fit an XL thigh. That being said they don't actually slide down my thigh much at all b/c the calf is not moving which keeps the pad up. It's just not a good feeling when the upper part slides down about 0.5" and feels loose on your leg. For that reason I added the extra velcro so that I could really tighten them down. I've only got about four rides on them (~25 miles) so can't speak to durability and I haven't washed them yet but the whole pad is machine washable. 

I would have returned my mediums for a small but G-Forms return policy would not allow it once they have been worn. I still recommend them b/c the build quality is great compared to other pads I've tested and they are pretty darn comfortable to wear. Through the winter when temps drop into the 40's and below I plan to wear them over Pearl Izumi knee warmers so I'll report back on how they feel when worn over the warmers.


----------



## shakazulu12 (Jul 14, 2015)

I got lucky with sizing and have the elbow pads as well. They have become my go-to for jut about anything. Feel the same once they are on as many of the thinner pads I own, just with a ton more protection. I only go a little beefier for bike park days, which are seldom for me living in Oregon. But lots of enduroish type of riding and feel very comfortable and confident in their protective ability after a few crashes so far.


----------



## useport80 (Mar 6, 2008)

i found that the e-line stuff is sized small. i normally run large in everything but had to get XL in both the e-line knee and elbow


----------



## mblittle (May 25, 2010)

useport80 said:


> i found that the e-line stuff is sized small. i normally run large in everything but had to get XL in both the e-line knee and elbow


That's interesting to hear given my experience. All good feedback for the next person down the line trying to make a decision.


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

Anyone use the older G-form knee pads and switch to the e-lines? Really curious if sizing is on par.

I had the older Pro X2 pads, large, but pretty much only wore them a couple times before accepting that the sizing was very much on the small side (and too late for a return.)

Early this year I saw the new Pro-Rugged series and seeing the elastic/velcro band on the top, made the mistake of assuming they'd be more adjustable. They dig into my thigh almost as bad as the old ones, but again, I was lazy and didn't get them back to Amazon in time for a swap/upsize.

I'd love to just try the new e-line's out, but can't find them in any local shops, and just don't wanna screw with trying to do online returns. With my luck, one way or another whether I pick large or XL, they'll be wrong, lol.


----------

